# workaway



## Aurelius (Sep 27, 2011)

so workaway.com is kinda like couchsurfing, but you work for your board. Has anyone tried this out? It seems kinda cool, if you find a place you like or just want a bed for a bit, plus you might learn new skills. I figure I'm gonna start adventuring again around dec/jan, but if something kills my buzz or I find an awesome town, i might just sign up to this.


----------

